# Kindle App run on Nook?



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Anyone know if the Kindle app will run on a Nook? My pen name has readers asking if her books come on Nook, but they don't because they're in Kindle Unlimited. I would love to be able to tell her she can just run the Kindle app.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

If the Nook in question is one of their tablets, the Kindle app should load and work fine.  The Nook tablets have access to Google Play, so there should be no restrictions.


----------



## jobo132435 (Jan 9, 2018)

Cherise said:


> Anyone know if the Kindle app will run on a Nook? My pen name has readers asking if her books come on Nook, but they don't because they're in Kindle Unlimited. I would love to be able to tell her she can just run the Kindle app.


I don't know, but they should, if both items are android. Just as google apps will run on a kindle, though just like google apps on an Amazon product they may not run as well or have the exact functionality.

Only one way to find out!


----------

